# 3 Gallon Orange Rili aquarium



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

It has been a while since I posted here, so here we go.

3 Gallon Shrimp Tank

Temp- 78
Ph- 6.8
GH- 5
Nitrate 0-5
Lighting- Fluval Nano Led fixture
Substrate- Fluval Shrimp stratum

Rotala Wallichi
Java Moss
Moss Ball
Dwarf Hair Grass (Not doing great yet, not expecting it to)
Hygrophila sp. "Brown" (Doing much better in this tank, 2 new side shoots but they all grow longitudaly)


I won this aquarium at my local aquarium club last month. It is a cheapo Whisper plastic tank, but it does the trick. I have always wanted shrimp so this pushed me into it. I started off with 8 shrimp and 1 yellow and black horned nerite snail. I was lucky enough to get a berried shrimp female in the batch. She started dropping babies the day I got her. To date, I have counted 8 young. Feeding is not a problem. They seem to be finding plenty of food in the tank themselves. I have only fed them small amounts of Hikaris shrimp cuisine a few times.
I will probably take the DHG out at some point. The growth isn't that great. I have 2 small Bucephalandras in my one tank I may transfer over.
The filter is very basic. I have it on the lowest flow setting. No baby shrimp have been sucked into it to my knowledge. However, the adults like to travel into the output every now and then to scavenge but always get out by themselves.




P.S.- Don't hate on my blurry shots


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

yes. There are tons of young in the aquarium. I probably have 60 shrimp total in the aquarium now with 2 berried females at the moment. Very easy shrimp. 

I have since switched over to a small Aqueon internal filter. I modified the intake by cutting a piece of green fish net up and super gluing and finally applying silicon over the super glue to act as protection from young shrimp getting sucked up.

The hairgrass is currently not growing anymore. The Rotala has really taken a stronghold in the tank and is branching out. I am pulling some hairgrass out with each water change. I may put some Anubias nana "petite", Cryptocoryne parva, or moss in the foreground. The bare look of the foreground is also nice in my eyes.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## fraviz (Oct 24, 2012)

h4n said:


> very nice!


Pretty shrimps...


----------



## DUKENDABEARS (Aug 16, 2013)

All my original stock died, but not before a few females had babies, I have about 60 juvies and the females are saddled.. I'm excited to see them get berried, have you had to cull much?


----------



## jayr232 (Mar 15, 2014)

Very nice rilis! 
You should trim the hairgrass as it kinda promotes them to grow sideways (to carpet)


----------



## sewoeno (Apr 10, 2014)

adorable tank!!! i looooove this shrimpys


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

I must have been out of the shrimp thing for a while, didn't even know there was an orange rili! Very cool


----------



## Ericj (Oct 22, 2007)

love those orange rili, the whole tank is looking great!


----------



## DUKENDABEARS (Aug 16, 2013)

Have you had to cull much to keep the rili look?


----------



## bandaiban (May 22, 2009)

very nice!


----------

